# Anyone Meeting Up With Other Preppers?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I was wondering what most here think of meeting up with other preppers from this site or other sites.
I notice we now have a forum for people who live in different parts of the nation.Would you want to meet or not and why.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I for one have met with a handful of folks. This was all after reading their post on various topic's to get a feel for their mindset. Then trading various PM's on different topic's. Initial meets were all in public locations with plenty of other folks around. One was out of state on a trip I had to take. So far all have worked out well and most have lead to making goof friends.

I do highly recommend taking this very slowly and try to verifiy anything that is bothering you about them. Always better safe than sorry.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I would but discretion is the better part of valor as they say..even if they ARE preppers, it's possible they could tell others about you..never forget that starving people are capable of anything!


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I would be up for a meet-n-greet. It would have to be not too darn far away, as I can't afford too much for travel expense. But yeah I'd be up for that. 

Logistics can be a bit complicated, would someone be willing to host a meet at their place or would it be somewhere like a hotel or campground? I imagine we would do regional meets?

This was tried on another forum I was on a while ago. A national forum wide shin-dig. Plans were made, everybody was all for it and when it came down to it, everybody bailed at the last minute. Needless to say I was bummed, I was ready to drive to Texas from Jersey, took a week vacation, had bags packed and everything! 

Maybe here things could work out. This has good potential I think!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for answers.I was thinking it is probably better to stick with those close to home and you know.We have lots of neighbors who basically keep to themselves or close family.I'm sure many are preppers.Many have gardens and land.But all seem nice.We have had a few get togethers over the years.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Another forum (survivalbill.ca)that several people here are members of has meet ups that seem to work out well for them, you can see most of the posts , just not the pictures if you are not a member.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

There's a big meet-up planned south of Dallas in October, of mostly PS forum members and a few guests. Everyone here is invited. MMM and I are traveling all the way from Montana for this event! We're leaving two weeks from tomorrow with our bug-out camper to make our way to Texas.

We've met a handful of members from Montana and Idaho, and hope to meet more. Most people are very private and we meet at a restaurant or park, and others invite you right into their homes. 

Any of you who make it to NW Montana, drop us a line and come visit!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

That sounds really cool, but I'm in EMT classes and unfortunately even missing two of them is cause for being kicked from the program. Maybe next spring! 

also, I guess I should go look at what the south west forum has cooking, if anything. that might be a possibility!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have met up with quite a few preppers from this and other sites. We have had a blast. Just meet in a public place for safety reasons. 

A bunch of us Texas preppers are having a meet up south of Dallas in October if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Y'all... Are we not to the point that we need not be scared anymore? 

I'm talking to myself as well......

If shit really hits big time.... What if the part of the country that you are in is impossible to substain....what if you know someone in say...Texas...then you can make plans to be together. 

We are all of the same mind set and I would say 99.9% of us are armed and willing to us those arms if need be... I'm more worried about the non prepper.

I've met some folks from PA, AR, Montana and even Canada. We talk on the phone, etc and if anything were to happen we know that we can come together. Right now we have a friend who has moved and lost his job, we are all about to come together and help him.

Ive tried to meet folks locally. Still working on that. Listen to you gut, it won't steer you wrong and open your heart. 

We are about to face something huge! We need each other!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Every year there is a "jamobree" where people from another forum i'm on get together. This year is the 5th one and being at cumberland gap. Unfortionatly I can't make this one due to work conflicts. But in the past it has been great! Pretty much the same group of people come every year give or take one or two. This year there are several new people coming. One all the way from England! So i'm disapointed I can't go. It's always lots of fun. We usually have members who bring extra gear to swap, have a pot luck on saturday night and most members bring a little something for a door prize drawing on saturday as well. I recommend everyone do at least one meet and greet at sometime if for nothing else put a face to the name. I'd like to do something similar here on this forum as well. If any members decide they want to do something like that I'd be open to it if it is close enough to Evansville/ southern indiana I can go.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> I was wondering what most here think of meeting up with other preppers from this site or other sites.
> I notice we now have a forum for people who live in different parts of the nation.Would you want to meet or not and why.


I have not met with anyone from this site or any others as of yet. I have meet quite a few preppers on my weekly "Get home route practice". I do not do the route all in one day but break it up into small 2-3 hours excursions. One of the preppers that I have meet is a little over 4 miles from my home if I go by the woods.

We both brew beer (God watches out for humble drunks) and his home is my last stop on Saturday night and my destination on Sunday. He walks to my place on Tuesdays. I meet this guy when I tested my bug home route. He and his wife are now good friends with us. They even let me keep a spare bicycle in his garage but the rent is excessive. He expects three of my Honeynut Brown ale and two of my Fat Tire clones every Tuesday. This is almost usery.

I will drink his beer on Saturdays but only as a public service. I have promoted myself to the position of County Beer Examiner. I only "TEST" his beer for safety purposes but do not allow myself to enjoy it. It might be bad to mix pleasure and work. (Oh, the burdens of office).

I have met other preppers on my other travel routes. If you get out there you will be suprised (I was) on how many people are prepping and are afraid to admit it. Initially I told people that I was preparing for an Elk hunt as an excuse for the backpack. It is great to know that there are about 1-2 percent of the people out there that are starting to see the light.

This faceless internet has instilled a great deal of mistrust in all of us. I think I would find it difficult to show up at a meet and greet without observing from the outside first. Some of us have stated our vunerabilities on this and other forums. We all have posted about some percieved shortcoming to gain an insight from a more experienced member.

If I were to show up I would be spotted (and forever remembered) immediately.

I stand 6 foot 8.
300 pounds of pure muscle. 2% body fat. Abs you could do laundry on.
Full head of dark hair
perfect health and vision
A true "Babe magnet"
I am also King of a small Country
Honest as the day is long

OKAY, OKAY......My title of King is being disputed.

Tugs


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Tugboats, it is amazing the sacrifices we have to make!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

db2469 said:


> I would but discretion is the better part of valor as they say..even if they ARE preppers, it's possible they could tell others about you..never forget that starving people are capable of anything!


Meeting other preppers in a public place is not putting anyone at jeopardy. Networking and building relationships is part of prepping. We might need each other some day.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

kejmack said:


> Tugboats, it is amazing the sacrifices we have to make!




kejmack, you also know the oppresive burdens of greatness. To quote an old Country song: Oh Lord it's hard to be humble, when you are perfect in every way.

Tugs


----------



## BlissMommy (Apr 18, 2012)

I haven't met anyone yet, but I'm pretty new to the whole prepping business. We live in a pretty small town in a rural setting, so I have some hope to meet like minded individuals. I'm enjoying reading about everyone's experiences.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We have met 2 others from PS and invited one of them at our home. ( If you're out there, HI Sailaway) We originally met at a restaurant. Did a bit of sightseeing and said goodbye. On our way home DW and I talked about it and decided to ask him to stop by on his way home since his route brought him within 3 miles of our home. 
The next time we met with Sailaway and horseman09 at an Ag Fair. Enjoyed the time spent together and would do it again.

Last year I met a local prepper. You can read about it here.

I also met with a group of preppers from another board last spring at a park about 25 miles north of us and a few of that group got together a second tine at a preparedness fair.

Meeting publicly is the way to go for that initial howdy-doody.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

tugboats said:


> I have not met with anyone from this site or any others as of yet. I have meet quite a few preppers on my weekly "Get home route practice". I do not do the route all in one day but break it up into small 2-3 hours excursions. One of the preppers that I have meet is a little over 4 miles from my home if I go by the woods.
> 
> We both brew beer (God watches out for humble drunks) and his home is my last stop on Saturday night and my destination on Sunday. He walks to my place on Tuesdays. I meet this guy when I tested my bug home route. He and his wife are now good friends with us. They even let me keep a spare bicycle in his garage but the rent is excessive. He expects three of my Honeynut Brown ale and two of my Fat Tire clones every Tuesday. This is almost usery.
> 
> ...


My God in heaven, Tugboats- and all that wrapped up in a package of modesty? You are an extreme pleasure to read, sir; this "prepping" stuff can be so informative without necessarily being entertaining at times.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Ive met up with some folks. Seemed like a great bunch of people. Im much more worried about nonpreppers. I generally keep to myself out of habit but sooner or later you and everyone who doesnt have a large involved family is gonna have to take a leap of faith and get to know some folks. I have to make gettin to know folks a priority sooner or later as well.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I haven't met up with other preppers. Sure, it would be good to get to know like-minded people. There's also the danger that the people you meet could have a lot less preps than you do and now they know how much you have. They could become a danger to you.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mind meeting up with people as well, but public place first such as Starbucks or the likes...


----------



## drissel (Oct 23, 2011)

Just because you meetup with someone doesn't mean you tell them all about yourself, first names, maybe email,or at least pm online...
I've met many and made many friends and been to their houses and they to mine...just like meeting people anywhere....


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

tugboats said:


> I have not met with anyone from this site or any others as of yet. I have meet quite a few preppers on my weekly "Get home route practice". I do not do the route all in one day but break it up into small 2-3 hours excursions. One of the preppers that I have meet is a little over 4 miles from my home if I go by the woods.
> 
> We both brew beer (God watches out for humble drunks) and his home is my last stop on Saturday night and my destination on Sunday. He walks to my place on Tuesdays. I meet this guy when I tested my bug home route. He and his wife are now good friends with us. They even let me keep a spare bicycle in his garage but the rent is excessive. He expects three of my Honeynut Brown ale and two of my Fat Tire clones every Tuesday. This is almost usery.
> 
> ...


I will be right over with my laundry!! 

I have met up with some preppers that are local and they are a lot of fun to hang out with! It is nice to hang out with people you have something in common with. Prepping is my favorite 'hobby' and when you get together with people who have the same hobbies there is no lack of conversation!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

BillS, we'll be in your area next summer. We'll be visiting my sister at Fond du lac. Maybe we can meet somewhere for coffee or something! It's a ways off, so you can think about it!


----------

